# Downturned medial canthus



## Yoyo2233 (Sep 1, 2020)

Is this needed for an attractive male eye area?


----------



## Donc0ck (Sep 1, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Truthmirrorcoper (Sep 1, 2020)

its what seperates mascuiline pct from femine pct


----------



## Yoyo2233 (Sep 1, 2020)

Truthmirrorcoper said:


> its what seperates mascuiline pct from femine pct


The little downturned swoop?


----------



## Truthmirrorcoper (Sep 1, 2020)

Yoyo2233 said:


> The little downturned swoop?


yep not little tho if its good it should be long and very noticable


----------



## recessed (Sep 1, 2020)

Truthmirrorcoper said:


> yep not little tho if its good it should be long and very noticable


how long is long? mine is downturned but idk if it's short or long


----------



## Yoyo2233 (Sep 1, 2020)

Truthmirrorcoper said:


> yep not little tho if its good it should be long and very noticable


Yeah who’s a good example


----------



## her (Sep 1, 2020)

Yoyo2233 said:


> Yeah who’s a good example


Andreas Eriksen:


----------



## Truthmirrorcoper (Sep 1, 2020)

Yoyo2233 said:


> Yeah who’s a good example


this picture of o pry probably


----------



## Yoyo2233 (Sep 23, 2020)

her said:


> Andreas Eriksen:
> View attachment 636959
> View attachment 636954
> View attachment 636963


Bro he’s gay


----------



## Austrian Oak (Sep 25, 2020)

Yoyo2233 said:


> Bro he’s gay


And isn't that a good thing lol


----------



## SadnessWYJ (Sep 25, 2020)

Yes, expect if you have top 0.1 eyes (de poot ,opry tier), then it can be ignored(they will look better if they have it tho).the rest must have it


----------



## Ada Mustang (Sep 25, 2020)

Yoyo2233 said:


> Is this needed for an attractive male eye area?


*I'm sick and tired of your shit threads*


----------



## MisterMercedes (Sep 25, 2020)

No but it is a very masculine feature to have. Most important things are eyelid shape and eyebrow position/shape.


----------



## 6485b025t (Sep 25, 2020)

MisterMercedes said:


> No but it is a very masculine feature to have. Most important things are eyelid shape and eyebrow position/shape.


You have absolutely no idea what you’re talking about.


----------



## MisterMercedes (Sep 25, 2020)

abmonger said:


> You have absolutely no idea what you’re talking about.


Great rebuttal!


----------



## 6485b025t (Sep 25, 2020)

MisterMercedes said:


> Great rebuttal!


I’m not talking about your individual point you’re making in this thread; I’m talking about your aggregate body of work that indicates to me you have no idea what you’re talking about, generally speaking, thus, I have no need to refute what you’re saying here.


----------



## Yoyo2233 (Sep 25, 2020)

What shape shouo


MisterMercedes said:


> No but it is a very masculine feature to have. Most important things are eyelid shape and eyebrow position/shape.


What shape should tour eye lids be


----------



## MisterMercedes (Sep 25, 2020)

abmonger said:


> I’m not talking about your individual point you’re making in this thread; I’m talking about your aggregate body of work that indicates to me you have no idea what you’re talking about, generally speaking, thus, I have no need to refute what you’re saying here.


Got it. You were making a vague comment toward me without supporting it, as usual.


----------



## 6485b025t (Sep 25, 2020)

MisterMercedes said:


> Got it. You were making a vague comment toward me without supporting it, as usual.


The comment is supported by your post history.


----------



## Yoyo2233 (Sep 25, 2020)

What shape shouo


MisterMercedes said:


> No but it is a very masculine feature to have. Most important things are eyelid shape and eyebrow position/shape.


What shape should tour eye lids be


----------



## MisterMercedes (Sep 25, 2020)

Yoyo2233 said:


> What shape shouo
> 
> What shape should tour eye lids be


Masculine ideal is a relatively flat upper eyelid that covers almost all (if not all) of the upper iris. This is a sign of a straight supraorbital.

Lower Lid should be straight and cover all of the lower scelera, and the lateral can thus should be straight rather than upswept.

Eriksen has the ideal eye shape, but here are some other examples of good eye shapes:


----------



## MisterMercedes (Sep 25, 2020)

abmonger said:


> The comment is supported by your post history.


I remember you provided one post of mine where I was wrong about the topic. Not enough to support the claim you made.


----------



## 6485b025t (Sep 25, 2020)

MisterMercedes said:


> I remember you provided one post of mine where I was wrong about the topic. Not enough to support the claim you made.


In your opinion.


----------



## Alexanderr (Sep 25, 2020)

Yoyo2233 said:


> Yeah who’s a good example







Atesh Salih.


----------



## MisterMercedes (Sep 25, 2020)

MisterMercedes said:


> Masculine ideal is a relatively flat upper eyelid that covers almost all (if not all) of the upper iris. This is a sign of a straight supraorbital.
> 
> Lower Lid should be straight and cover all of the lower scelera, and the lateral can thus should be straight rather than upswept.
> 
> ...


Meeks has maybe the most dimorphic upper eyelid I’ve seen:


----------



## MisterMercedes (Sep 25, 2020)

abmonger said:


> In your opinion.


That one post that I was incorrect on isn’t enough to prove I have no idea what I’m talking about?


----------



## 6485b025t (Sep 25, 2020)

MisterMercedes said:


> That one post that I was incorrect on isn’t enough to prove I have no idea what I’m talking about?


In your opinion.


----------



## lordgandy2000 (Sep 25, 2020)

abmonger said:


> I’m not talking about your individual point you’re making in this thread; I’m talking about your aggregate body of work that indicates to me you have no idea what you’re talking about, generally speaking, thus, I have no need to refute what you’re saying here.


When we talk about aesthetic PCT, does that mean the palpebral fissure is neutrally tilted but the medial canthus is downward turned? Because there are tons of asians with PCT but the palpebral fissure itself is slanted down and it looks weird as fuck


----------



## MisterMercedes (Sep 25, 2020)

abmonger said:


> In your opinion.


I’ll take that as a yes.

If you disagree with that, you’re the one who has no idea what they’re talking about.


----------



## 6485b025t (Sep 25, 2020)

MisterMercedes said:


> I’ll take that as a yes.
> 
> If you disagree with that, you’re the one who has no idea what they’re talking about.


In your opinion that is.


----------



## MisterMercedes (Sep 25, 2020)

abmonger said:


> In your opinion that is.


Yes. Just as your claim that I have no idea what I’m talking about is an opinion (one you haven’t substantiated).


----------



## 6485b025t (Sep 25, 2020)

MisterMercedes said:


> Yes. Just as your claim that I have no idea what I’m talking about is an opinion (one you haven’t substantiated).


I haven’t substantiated it in your opinion. I may well have substantiated it. In my opinion, I have.


----------



## MisterMercedes (Sep 25, 2020)

abmonger said:


> I haven’t substantiated it in your opinion. I may well have substantiated it. In my opinion, I have.


Do you think one post on which I was incorrect is proof I have no idea what I’m talking about?


----------



## 6485b025t (Sep 25, 2020)

MisterMercedes said:


> Do you think one post on which I was incorrect is proof I have no idea what I’m talking about?


I disagree with your premise.


----------



## MisterMercedes (Sep 25, 2020)

abmonger said:


> I disagree with your premise.


What other posts of mine was I wrong about the subject?


----------



## 6485b025t (Sep 25, 2020)

MisterMercedes said:


> What other posts of mine was I wrong about the subject?


I provided them in another thread. I can’t be asked to go fetch them .


----------



## MisterMercedes (Sep 25, 2020)

abmonger said:


> I provided them in another thread. I can’t be asked to go fetch them .


And they were rebutted in that thread. If you can’t provide them on this one, you concede the point.


----------



## SadnessWYJ (Sep 25, 2020)




----------



## 6485b025t (Sep 25, 2020)

MisterMercedes said:


> And they were rebutted in that thread. If you can’t provide them on this one, you concede the point.


I don’t concede.


----------



## MisterMercedes (Sep 25, 2020)

abmonger said:


> I don’t concede.


You did by failing to support your claim.


----------



## 6485b025t (Sep 25, 2020)

MisterMercedes said:


> You did by failing to support your claim.


Nope.


----------



## MisterMercedes (Sep 25, 2020)

abmonger said:


> Nope.


Great rebuttal!


----------



## 6485b025t (Sep 25, 2020)

MisterMercedes said:


> Great rebuttal!


Thanks, I tried .


----------



## MisterMercedes (Sep 25, 2020)

abmonger said:


> Thanks, I tried .


It’s why I entertain your attention seeking behavior. It’s a guaranteed victory lap for me.


----------



## 6485b025t (Sep 25, 2020)

MisterMercedes said:


> It’s why I entertain your attention seeking behavior. It’s a guaranteed victory lap for me.


People don’t seem to agree, as evidenced by your post rep ratio .


----------



## MisterMercedes (Sep 25, 2020)

abmonger said:


> People don’t seem to agree, as evidenced by your post rep ratio .


I don’t judge who presented a better argument in a debate by a ratio that measures how much someone can repeat “cope” and “jfl”.


----------



## 6485b025t (Sep 25, 2020)

MisterMercedes said:


> I don’t judge who presented a better argument in a debate by a ratio that measures how much someone can repeat “cope” and “jfl”.


I do


----------



## MisterMercedes (Sep 25, 2020)

abmonger said:


> I do


I know. It’s one of the many reasons you’re not to be taken seriously.


----------



## 6485b025t (Sep 25, 2020)

MisterMercedes said:


> I know. It’s one of the many reasons you’re not to be taken seriously.


All of which pale in comparison to the amount of reasons you shouldn’t be taken seriously.


----------



## MisterMercedes (Sep 25, 2020)

abmonger said:


> All of which pale in comparison to the amount of reasons you shouldn’t be taken seriously.


You’ve provided one and failed to support it.


----------



## Asetric (Sep 26, 2020)

this is dependent on maxilla placement and width aswell


----------



## sadcellife (Feb 20, 2021)

Truthmirrorcoper said:


> yep not little tho if its good it should be long and very noticable


@MisterMercedes how do u feel abt this?


----------



## MisterMercedes (Feb 20, 2021)

sadcellife said:


> @MisterMercedes how do u feel abt this?


There’s no such thing as a long medial can thus. All medial canthi are the same length:







There is such a thing as a downturned medial can thus (high PCT), but this is a feminine trait, not masculine, and has been shown to be attractive in females, not males.









Ideal male eyes are closer to neutral tilt due to higher nasal bridges in relation to zygomatic:














Eye-Feminisation Surgery: What Is the Canthal Tilt?







www.thelondontransgenderclinic.uk













Is Medial Canthal Tilt a Powerful Cue for Facial Attractiveness? | Request PDF


Request PDF | Is Medial Canthal Tilt a Powerful Cue for Facial Attractiveness? | To identify medial canthal tilt as an important cue used by judges in evaluating human female facial attractiveness. An experimental study was... | Find, read and cite all the research you need on ResearchGate




www.researchgate.net


----------



## sadcellife (Feb 20, 2021)

i appreciate your evidence


----------

